# pinaverium bromide



## myron (Oct 4, 2001)

does anyone have any info on this drug, is it effective, what arethe side effects. any info on this would be appreacited. thanks. Myron


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

My doctor prescribed this for me. She said that there are no side effects to this medication (dicetel). I don't take it anymore because I don't think it worked for me and was expensive, $50.00 a box which lasted for 3 weeks. I didn't experience an side effects while on it. It takes about three weeks to start working.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Was not working for me in the long run.


----------

